# Mule



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 14, 2010)

*Mule*

Curtis & Leroy saw an ad in the Fort Worth Star-Telegram Newspaper and bought a mule for $100.

The farmer agreed to deliver the mule the next day..

The next morning the farmer drove up and said, "Sorry, fellows, I have some bad news, the mule died last night."

Curtis & Leroy replied, "Well, then just give us our money back."

The farmer said, "Can't do that. I went and spent it already."

They said, "OK then, just bring us the dead mule."

The farmer asked, "What in the world ya'll gonna do with a dead mule?"

Curtis said, "We gonna raffle him off."

The farmer said, "You can't raffle off a dead mule!"

Leroy said, "We shore can!  Heck, we don't hafta tell nobody he's dead!"

A couple of weeks later, the farmer ran into Curtis & Leroy at Wal-Mart and asked.

"What'd you fellers ever do with that dead mule?"

They said,"We raffled him off like we said we wuz gonna do."

Leroy said,"Shucks, we sold 500 tickets fer two dollars apiece and made a profit of $898."

The farmer said,"My goodness, didn't anyone complain?" 

Curtis said, "Well, the feller who won got upset. So we gave him his two dollars back." :001_rolleyes:


----------



## JTM (May 14, 2010)

smart fellas, imo.


----------



## js4253 (May 14, 2010)

We need to appoint Curtis and Leroy to the fundraiser committee.


----------



## Raven (May 14, 2010)

'least I got mu too dollers back!


----------

